# Fokussteuerung zw. zwei Applets



## Gast (31. Mrz 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

erstmal Kompliment an alle, die sich hier beteiligen und weiterhelfen, habe schon öfters mal was hier gepostet und man konnte mir bisher immer helfen bzw. Denkanstösse geben.

Aber wie der Zufall es will, habe ich nun folgendes Problem:

Ich arbeite mit HTML und zwei HTML-Frames . Jedes Frame beinhaltet ein Applet mit SWING-Elementen-> linker Frame beinhaltet ein JTree als Navigationskomponente, der rechte Frame beinhaltet dann Applets, die abhängig von der Auswahl im JTree geladen werden (also jeweils ein Applet pro Navi-Aktion). Ich möchte, dass wenn eine Auswahl im JTree getätigt wird, die erste Komponente im Applet (bzw. dann im Panel) im rechten Frame den FOKUS erhält. Der Fokus bleibt momentan aber im JTree hängen. Die User der Anwendung möchten alle teilweise nur mit der Tastatur die Anwendung bedienen, ohne einmal die Maus zu benutzen, denn das ist das Problem. Wenn man nämlich nach Auswahl im JTree und nach Warten des Ladens des rechten Applets in den rechten Frame (also auf die Swing-GUI im rechten Frame) klickt, erhält die erste Komponente den Fokus. Die Anwender haben sich beschwert, weil sie dann halt einmal die Maus benutzen müssen, um dann mit der Tastatur weiter zu arbeiten.    :-(((

Wie kann ich dieses Problem lösen: JavaScript?Aber wie?

Hat einer eine Idee? Für Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Danke und Gruß

Tom
[/b]


----------



## Illuvatar (31. Mrz 2005)

Schau mal die API zu AppletContext an, da gibts ne Methode getApplets oder so, die gibt dir alle laufenden Applets.


----------



## Gast (31. Mrz 2005)

Hm, wie soll mir das dann weiterhelfen???


----------



## Illuvatar (31. Mrz 2005)

du kannst ja irgendwie getAppletContext().getApplets()[1].requestFocus() machen oder so was

Edit: Na gut: 
	
	
	
	





```
getAppletContext().getApplet("appletname des anderen applets").requestFocus();
```


----------



## Gast (31. Mrz 2005)

Danke für den Hinweis.

Habe aber in einem anderen Thread gelesen, dass die requestFocus()-Methode nicht immer zieht, weil je nach dem wie lang das Laden des Applets dauert, der Fokus irgendwie umherschwirrt.
In dem Thread war auch eine JavaScript-Lösung, die werde ich jetzt mal bei mir einbauen, mal gucken was dann passiert.

Danke nochmal

Gruß

Tom


----------

